# Land Based Shark Tourney



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out his link if your interested in a Land Based Shark Tourney here in Florida. Great web site super bunch of fishemen all CATCH and RELEASE. Should be fun. My team is down. 

southfloridasharkclub.com • View topic - 2nd Annual No Limits Shark Tournament Team Entry Page :thumbsup:​


----------

